# Roman Mosaic, Tipton, June 2010



## TranKmasT (Aug 14, 2010)

Roman Mosaic Limited, used to be importers and distributors of ceramic tiles, glass mosaic and terrazzo manufacturers. Very little background information. All I could find that they were bought out
of administration by Tiles UK of manchester in December 2004 who took over the site. They are no longer there.

1)







2)






3)






4)






5)






6)






7)






8)






9)






10)






11)






12)






13)






14)






15)






16)







17)






18)






19)






Thanks for browsing


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 15, 2010)

This is nice. Some good bits of machinery remaining. Like the exterior signage.


----------



## DogRecon (Aug 24, 2010)

Roman Mosaic used to have a place on Burnt Tree island, Dudley in the 80's. It had the most amazing frontage depicting roman stuff (chariots and horses in mosaic). It was stunning. It then got turned into that Toby carvery that now stands on the site. Yeuch!!.
Trying to find a picture of it.

I've just found the name it was before Toby took over. Sawyers. Ring any bells. Can't find any photos yet.


----------



## TranKmasT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for that Dog. Blimey that takes me back. I do remember that. Must of been over 20 years ago, before the Tesco even. I'll do the same and look for some old pictures of that site. No luck so far.


----------

